# HOGGGY??!?



## Jaymeb-TT (Jun 15, 2012)

Rather than lock a topic how about explain to me what im supposed to do or where to put it?

Great admin :?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

To be honest you got off lightly, it should be in the FS section where replies are not allowed!!


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

All for sale posts must be in the appropriate for sale section.

This section remains unavailable to new users until they have made an undisclosed minimum amount of posts or can be unlocked if they join the TTOC where web membership starts from £15 I believe.

Stu


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

And Hoggy is a great asset to this forum giving up huge amounts of his own time to help / moderate on here. VERY well respected on here!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Quite difficult, as all "For Sale" posts have to have a price & that is not possible for a TT being broken.Would have deleted earlier if I had seen it.
Will have to leave it up to possible purchasers.
Hoggy.


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

HOGGGY??!?!

LEGEND!!?!?


----------



## Jaymeb-TT (Jun 15, 2012)

Gforce said:


> HOGGGY??!?!
> 
> LEGEND!!?!?


IM sure he does take a lot of his time to mod this forum but as a newbie i would like a bit of easy to find info rather than locking it with a sarcastic smiley on his sig... not much of a legend in my eyes, i just though id see if anyone of the forum wanted anything before i break and ebay it. not too sure its necassary to be so anal


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Lots of scammers out there at the min mate rules are there for your/our protection


----------

